# The New York Central RS-3 Engine (help)



## MilitaryMike0023 (Oct 9, 2008)

hello, i had a few questions on the RS-3 Engine (aristo craft)... 1st off does anyone have live pictures of them in 1:1 and G scale, 2nd can it be used on the same rails and look accurte to the time as non diesal locomotives like wood, steam, coal powered ones, like were they ever used togeather in the time period? 3rd where is the best online retailer to buy the engine and or the aristo craft prime mover set? thanks in advance for all your help


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

_Alco RS3s are an early 1950s road diesel. They were extremely popular with North American railroads and most Class I's owned many copies. Since steam hung on on most railroads until the mid to late 50s, RS3's ofter were seen operating with late steam._ 
Here is a pic of a NYC RS3 from the New Englad Rails site

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/nyc8255.jpg

Any of the major online discounters would be a good source for a low priced Aristocraft RS3. I have one custom painted to CN 1954 colours that is radio battery RC - it is a fine runner in our club's weekly summer operations.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are looking for a very good price for this type of loco then last years Aristo-Craft Club RS3's were a very good price. They may still have them.
Also RLD Hobbies in Albion, Illinois, has undec. ones also







for a very low price. You could paint, or get someone to do it for you, the loco into any real or fictitious road name.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

NYC can be hard to paint!!!! lightning stripe is tough! if you look on ebay they usually come thru every 2 week or so go off for about a 150.00 if i had knew i just got rid of a few not to long ago i could have made you a deaL......
Nick


----------



## MilitaryMike0023 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks to all ... i was looking at buying the NYC Pacemaker Prime Mover Set, Aristo Craft Trains, ART29002 ... but the wife loves the pre 50's engines so i just wanted to make sure they looked accurate with each other anyone have a review on this set aswell? and or pictures


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

While not NYC....here are some pictures of one of my RS3s. They are great locos and have served me well for
several years. Looks great. I use them when doing switching operations.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Aristo RS is a great running locomotive. I repainted my SP to Cotton Belt since SP did not have them and Cotton belt did. http://www.liveoakrr.com/roster/motivepower3.htm


----------

